# Canon PowerShot A720 IS



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2007)

Hallo, liebe Fotofreunde!

Ich überlege ernsthaft, mir die Canon PowerShot A720 IS zuzulegen.

Hier mal das Datenblatt

Hier noch 3 Meinungen von Käufern.

Ich möchte halt eine Kompakt-Kamera, und diese hier scheint um einiges besser zu sein, als meine derzeitige Olympus Mju 400. - Und das zu einem äusserst günstigen Preis. Besonders gut finde ich den Bildstabilisator und den 6-fachen optischen Zoom.

Ist natürlich nicht mit einer Spiegelreflex zu vergleichen, aber sie soll eben auch klein und handlich sein.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Hat jemand von Euch evtl. schon so eine?


----------



## Haitu (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hallo Dodi,

ich habe eine Canon PowerShot S2 IS. 
Die ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und ich habe glaube ich knapp 400€ ausgegeben. Die bekommt man jetzt für so 300.
Was ich an dieser S2 IS besonder schätze ist das aufklappbare Display.
Das ist auch dazu noch in allen Richtungen schwenkbar.
Du kannst die Camera hoch über den Kopf halten und von unten in das Display sehen (ich kann die Camera über alle Köpfe hinweg halten und trotzdem noch sehen was ich fotografiere) oder mit der Camera fast nahe am Boden sein und von oben in das Display sehen (brauche nicht mehr am Boden liegen) oder um die Ecke aber auch nach vorne.
Wenn du durch den Sucher visierst macht deine __ Nase keine Flecken auf dem Display weil geschlossen. 
Das ganze ebenfalls mit Bildstabilisator und allem was man so braucht oder auch nicht braucht + 12fach optischem Zoom.
Schwenkbares Display, das möchte ich nicht mehr missen und kann es nur empfehlen.
Andere Cameras werden das aber auch haben, ich will dir jetzt nicht die S2 IS aufschwatzen.


----------



## Frank (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hi Dodi,

vom Datenblatt her, würde ich sagen für den Preis: zuschlagen!

Den "Meinungen" stehe ich eher skeptisch gegenüber, aber nicht nur in dem speziellen Fall, sondern generell.
Allerdings stößt mir in diesem Fall die letzte besonders auf: Total übertriegen geantwortet.  

Übrigens: Es sind mittlerweile die ersten DSLR raus, wo man nicht mehr nur auf den Sucher angwiesen ist. Man kann das "reelle" Bild auch auf dem Display sehen.
Bei Tante Google mal DSLR Liveview eingeben. 
Ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich mich nun nach nochmaligem umstellen, wieder damit anfreunden könnte, weil bei guten Bildern, sich wohl niemand auf den Monitor verlässt.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hi Leute,

tut mir einen Gefallen und redet es Dodi aus (danke Frank).
Ich bin derjenige der die Camera wieder bezahlen muss, außerdem hat sie ne gute oder kann auch meine nehmen....
und im übrigen würde es eine Agfa Klick-Klack auch tuen


----------



## nikita66 (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hallo Dodi,

ich habe eine Canon A710 IS und bin begeistert von ihr. Seit 4 Monaten hab ich sie und sie macht echt super Bilder. Schau dir einige meiner bilder an......hauptsächlich die Wetterbilder. Dazu muss ich sagen dass die Kamera nur so schlau ist wie sein Bediener  ..... zumindest bei den manuellen Einstellungen... ich will damit sagen, dass ich noch einiges lernen muss inpunkto fotografieren . Aber schau dir die Bilder mal an..... die Kamera finde ich Klasse. Du würdest dann ja schon das Nachfolgermodell kaufen...ka was die noch mehr kann als meine....aber es lohnt sich wirklich  .

LG
Elke


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Moin!

@ Otto:
Die S2 IS klingt ned schlecht. Nach 2 Jahren gibt es bestimmt schon ein Nachfolgemodell. Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Danke Dir!

@ Frank:
Vom Datenblatt her würde ich ja auch zuschlagen - die Meinungen hab ich nur mal "informationshalber" mit eingefügt. Denn schau ich mal nach DSLR Liveview.
Danke für Deine Einschätzung!

@ Jo:
ER nu wieder... Ne Agfa Klick-Klack 
Das gibt schon wieder  

@ Elke:
Du hast mich eigentlich mit Deiner Kamera darauf gebracht. Ich hatte schon gesehen, was für tolle Bilder Du hier eingestellt hast.  Daraufhin hab ich mich mal etwas informiert. Ich danke Dir!


----------



## nikita66 (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hallo Dodi,

das freut mich........ nix zu danken.......ich hab ja nix gemacht  . Freue mich schon auf Bilder von dir falls du dich zu dieser Kamera entscheidest........natürlich auch mit einer anderen Kamera freue ich mich auf Bilder 

LG
Elke


----------



## Dodi (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hi, liebe Fotofreunde!

Da mein Beitrag von gestern leider verlorengegangen war, hier noch einmal:

Nach langem Überlegen, Vergleichen...

*ICH HAB SIE JETZT SEIT FREITAG!*

...und bin absolut zufrieden!

Besonders die Nahaufnahmen sind gut und auch ohne Blitz werden die In-Door-Aufnahmen supi!

Ich freue mich riesig!:freu :freu


----------



## Conny (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hallo Dodi,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen guten Stück   Viel Spaß damit und wir freuen uns schon auf die Bilder


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hallo Dodi,

na denn Glückwunsch!

War wohl ein verspätetes Nikolausi-Geschenk? 

Auch von mir: Viele Spaß damit und immer gutes "Büchsenwetter".


----------



## jochen (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Hi Dodi,

Glückwunsch zum guten Stück...,
freut mich für dich.

Menno...
verspätetes Nikolausigeschenk...:weihn5  

Jo ist halt ein richtiger Klavier erster Güte...


----------



## Dodi (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Canon PowerShot A720 IS*

Danke, Ihr Lieben!

Nööö, ein verspätetes Nikolausi-Geschenk ist's ned, eher ein vorgezogenes Weihnachts-Geschenk.  

Ich hoffe, Euch bald mit schönen Aufnahmen überzeugen zu können - wenn doch bald Frühling wär mit bunten Blumen, Sonnenschein...


----------

